# Jody: steering mod



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

First off, I apologize for the pic, as it's not the best. Should explain it well enough though. 

On my 1525, there was about 1/8" play in the steering column. While at a buddies machine shop, we took a piece of 2" bar stock, and cut off a piece about 3/16" long. On the lathe, we drilled a 5/8" hole in the center. I then drilled 4 holes for screws, and countersunk them. 

I then scuffed up the black plastic where the thick "washer" would sit, and cleaned it with alcohol to remove any release or wax residue. I then positioned the steel piece as close to the middle as possible, and drilled 4 holes through the dash. Then I spread a fine bead of silicone grease around the steering column- where it meets the dash. I then mixed a pea sized amount of marine epoxy, and spread a real thin layer on the dash itself. From there, I positioned the washer, then 4 screws with a drop of blue Loc-Tite through the top. From underneath, its just a washer and nut on each screw. 

The steel "washer" I think will be what wears, as I would imagine the column is hardened. If that is the case, that washer is going to wear alot slower than the plastic. 

I have had the washer thing in my toolbox for over a month, but just couldnt start hackin' on my new tractor. After I broke the p-brake, I decided to do it. I have thought about it quite a bit as for how to do it; epoxy rather than fiberglass because 'glass will not bond well to metals. Marine epoxy rather than hobby epoxy, as it is a bit more flexible in the cured state. Loc-Tite and washers rather than lock washers, as I did not want the lock washers "tweaking" the plastic which could seperate the bond between plastic and steel. Silicone grease so the epoxy doesnt bond to the steering column, etc. 

Anyway, most would probably say Im crazy for going through this just to eliminate a little steering slop, but I like it. I cut the grass yesterday, and not only does it feel rock-solid, the parking brake seems to be fixed as well.  

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Good idea. It looks great. Can you see it with the wheel on?


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Only if you are looking at it from the side. It looks like it belongs there, and is nice and shiny. LOL

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

ya does look nice. Like it came that way.[or SHULD of I guess ]


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Greg that will help I'm going to also look in to rigging some sort of piller block bearing on mine to. Just for the added strength to the top of the shaft.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice job Greg...you should show your fix to the makers of Cub so they can improve it.:thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Necessity (or in your case aggravation) is the Mother of invention.
Great idea and execution, bet this fix could be applied to many GT’s
in addition to Cub’s.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the positive replies. I was kinda preparing myself for a little "why in the world would you do that?" type thing. LOL

Greg


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Why in the world would you do that, Greg?

LOLL


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Having the extra support at the top should take some strain off the lower mounts and help the whole assembly stay tighter as it ages. Good idea!:thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So did they rely on just the oversized hole in the plactic dash to suport the upper end of the collum??? Seems like you would need more beef then that. Good call on the suport.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, Ingersoll- it seems thicker than the rest of the dash, but that is basically it. I couldnt see down the steering column to see how thick it was, but after I got the holes drilled for the screws, I could see it. Still doesnt seem that thick, but it must wear rather well. My old Central Park was pretty much the same, and the end play at the steering wheel wasnt half as bad as the rest of the steering/front end parts. It was rode hard and put away wet before I got it, and it showed.

I did it to eliminate the little bit of slop, but the longevity will hopefully be just an added benefit.

Mark- I never thought of it that way. I guess it couldn't possibly hurt.  

Jody- I was once thinking of some kind of bearing type thing, and it would surely extend the life of it. But even as it is, I would think it would last the "lifespan" of the tractor. I am of course hoping, but only time will tell. Another thing I thought of was to machine a "U" shaped groove in the center of the 5/8" hole, then drill it out and tap it for a zerk fitting. The steering wheel would of course have to be removed to grease it, but I think just taking the wheel off once or twice a season to apply a little grease to the column itself might be just about as good. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hindsight always being 20/20...and of course now that you have it done....but the incorporation of a bronze bushing in your assembly might have been appropriate.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

That would be cool too! 

Everyone have a nice weekend. I am leaving in a couple hours, and wont be back in town until Monday evening. Going to Pittsburgh of all places. A couple days without TF is gonna be hard! 

See Ya,
Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Have fun Greg we will talk to you when you get back.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You know Greg i have some brass stock and i have some free time at work next week I'm going to make one out of brass and see how that works.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *You know Greg i have some brass stock and i have some free time at work next week I'm going to make one out of brass and see how that works. *


Any material that's softer than the steering shaft buy harder than the plastic is a plus. The brass will look sharp too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, Im back. I guess I had about as much fun as one could possibly have in Pittsburgh. Jane used to live there, and is a major Steelers fan, in which I absolutely cannot stand. So although we have fun, I have to act like I hate it. 

Anyway, thats a good idea, Jody. Not only will it not mar the column, it wont rust if not protected either. It would be cool to find a way to attach it to the dash without the epoxy- you could just replace it if and when it really started getting wore out. I myself would not want to chance it though, as if the plate moved any, it could rip out the screw holes or brake the dash or something. 

If I had access to a thicker bar, 2.5" or 3" would be better I think. At leasy toy could drill the 4 holes further out so they are not so close to the column. You could basically make it as wide as the flat spot of the dash where the wheel goes.

Thanks guys...it's good to be back, but i'm not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow. 

Greg


----------

